# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Comprendre le contrle de code source Git dans Xcode [Tutoriel]

## Lana.Bauer

Bonjour, 

Je vous prsente ce tutoriel intitul : 


*Comprendre le contrle de code source Git dans Xcode*
 




> Un  systme de contrle de versions, ou en d'autres termes un systme  de  contrle de rvisions, est en fait un mcanisme (logiciel) capable de   surveiller les modifications apportes aux fichiers de code au fil du   temps et de les stocker pour rfrence ultrieure.
>      Notre mission est d'apprendre comment travailler avec git et le   contrle de versions par le biais de Xcode et tout cela sera ralis en   apprenant  connatre chaque caractristique connexe fournie par Xcode.
>      Durant le tutoriel, je prsume que vous avez les connaissances   minimales requises sur les systmes de contrle de versions et sur git,   car nous les tiendrons pour acquis et nous allons nous concentrer   principalement sur la faon dont Xcode gre tout cela.





Les commentaires et les suggestions d'amlioration sont les bienvenus, alors, aprs votre lecture, n'hsitez pas  commenter.


* Vous voulez contribuer en traduction ou en rdaction ? Cliquez sur ce lien*

----------

